# Scheduled rides feature sucks



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

The scheduled ride feature simply sends out a ping 5 minutes before the scheduled time. It's unreliable in the suburbs and leads to angry riders. 
Instead, there should be a list of all scheduled rides in a market. Drivers get to pick a ride first come first serve. Origin and destination are shown on the list. Unclaimed rides get surged upwards till claimed.
Drivers who claim a ride automatically have a destination filter applied to the pickup location an hour before the ride. And if they miss or cancel 2 claimed rides they're banned from claiming rides for a week. 
The current scheduled rides system is broken


----------



## Kevin4163 (May 22, 2016)

I recieved a ping this morning that was nine minutes away and the pax told me that she scheduled it last night. I think I remember seeing another thread where it was discovered that pings start getting sent out 30 minutes before the scheduled pickup time to drivers that are 30 minutes away.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> Instead, there should be


No point in making your detailed suggestion in this forum. You need to make your suggestion directly to Uber.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Kevin4163 said:


> I recieved a ping this morning that was nine minutes away and the pax told me that she scheduled it last night. I think I remember seeing another thread where it was discovered that pings start getting sent out 30 minutes before the scheduled pickup time to drivers that are 30 minutes away.


I think that was speculation. I'm not sure that was official. I haven't seen any scheduled rides in the Detroit market, do they show up differently?


----------



## Kevin4163 (May 22, 2016)

Nope, they show up as just a normal ping. The only way I knew it was a scheduled ride is because the pax told me.


----------



## WafflesMcDuff (Oct 9, 2017)

As a Pax I can confirm how useless it is. Last night I scheduled an 8:15 ride because I needed to be at a hospital 10 minutes away for a doctor’s appointment at 8:30. At 8:10 I received a push notice that my Uber would arrive between 8:15 and 8:30. Then at 8:15 I got a push notice that due to increased demand surge pricing was in effect and I could cancel within 5 minutes if I didnt agree. I then saw on the app that my Uber was 15 minutes away. I wound up having to make other arrangements to get to the doctor or risk being late for an appointment I had scheduled 3 months ago.


----------



## JBinPenfield (Sep 14, 2017)

Do these scheduled pickups explain some of the rider no shows? What the last poster said, or riders scheduling the previous day then forgetting after they make other plans?


----------



## WafflesMcDuff (Oct 9, 2017)

JBinPenfield said:


> Do these scheduled pickups explain some of the rider no shows? What the last poster said, or riders scheduling the previous day then forgetting after they make other plans?


Could be... I mean, I cancelled the ride because between the surge pricing combined with seeing that the driver would reach me 5 minutes after I needed to arrive I knew this wasn't going to work for me. The feature would be more useful if it warned you that the pickup time could be +15 minutes and give you the opportunity to schedule the pickup earlier.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

WafflesMcDuff said:


> As a Pax I can confirm how useless it is. Last night I scheduled an 8:15 ride because I needed to be at a hospital 10 minutes away for a doctor's appointment at 8:30. At 8:10 I received a push notice that my Uber would arrive between 8:15 and 8:30. Then at 8:15 I got a push notice that due to increased demand surge pricing was in effect and I could cancel within 5 minutes if I didnt agree. I then saw on the app that my Uber was 15 minutes away. I wound up having to make other arrangements to get to the doctor or risk being late for an appointment I had scheduled 3 months ago.


I didn't look at your posting history to see if you are a driver or not but you definitely should not be catching an Uber 15 minutes before a doctor's appointment unless it's also within a 15 minute walking distance in case something happens. You need to add some extra time in there as a buffer and in case something goes wrong.

I get all sorts of passengers who do this for things like job interviews, doctor appointments, etc and it bugs the hell out of me when they push me to speed because they purposely did things at the last minute. I get if something happened to make it so you had to do the ride at the last minute, however purposely waiting is just ridiculous.


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

It's baloney. You have a distinctly non-zero chance of missing your train if you're counting on a random Uber to get you to it at 6:30 in the morning in this market. Nobody has the notice or the incentive to care about your carefully made plans. Pax sound shocked when I tell them how it really works.

However, people still do it because the local taxi services are even less reliable.


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

Is the scheduling a ride feature available in all us cities? Down here in west palm beach Florida it does show up at all. Or i’m Missing something biiig !


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Stav53 said:


> Is the scheduling a ride feature available in all us cities? Down here in west palm beach Florida it does show up at all. Or i'm Missing something biiig !


It is here in Volusia county Florida and has been for over six months. It is just that it is somewhat rare.


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

Well, it’s not here in Miami/west palm for now. I like this feature (Lyft has it here ) and ppl use it a lot. Especially commuters and travelers to the airport. Uber wake up buddy your loosing clients here in west palm / Miami . Or my app doesn’t upgrade correctly, or i’m Missing something big. Whatever .... it won’t change much my bottom line


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

Visiting Naples Florida and out of curiosity I pulled up my Uber driver app. Oh surprise, scheduled pick ups are available here!
So it seems like it goes by city rather than by state


----------

